# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  A legless, armless wrestler? (no joke)

## GQ-Bouncer

Kyle Maynard

http://www.kmaynard.com/index.html



wtf?

----------


## BOUNCER

> Kyle Maynard
> 
> 
> wtf?



Every cripple has his own way of walking!.

We have two blind Judo players in our club. One is both blind and profoundly deaf, both are excellent fighters.

----------


## simm

I love 2 see disabled peoples doing well in sports that they like doing..Disability does not stop you from partiscipating to a degree...Best of luck to them all..!!!!

----------


## ThePump

that is great... makes you realize that your problems rly aren't so bad. i have so much respect for ppl who are the underdogs in life and can still fight through it and make something of themselves, no matter what cards they were delt.

----------


## groundandpoundpwr21

Im saw him on a scared strait thing. They took a problem child and made him spend a day with that wrestler, cause the problem child used to wrestle till he got off track. Was a good inspiration to the kid. Just cant figure out how he wins or wrestles.

----------


## ManOnSwole

I saw this guy on CNN, a true inspiration to all. I believe he wins just like how any of us win, we take the moves we can hit and adapt to suit our style and use them. Maybe he just does the same?

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

thats amazing... i feel guilty for being lazy now  :Frown:

----------


## Chemical King

theres this guy goes to my gym and although he isnt fully mobile he still requires use of a wheelchair. He must be say...at least 35 and he has been that way most of his life and i swear to god he has got a great physique.

----------


## BOUNCER

> thats amazing... i feel guilty for being lazy now



Yea get off your arse ya lazy bastard!.

----------


## Hackamaniac

damn that's pretty amazing

----------


## Pinum

Played football, wrestled HS now college, and Ju Jitsu. He was one of the top wrestlers in his state and he has no arms or legs. I have my HS kids reading the book. It's great in practice when their doggin it.

----------

